# Any Turkey Success?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We just go back from Fillmore, No shooting but I did let two tom's walk.
Neither one was quite good enough were I can go back Wednesday and
spend the rest of the hunt. Saturday was a complete rain out, Only saw 3 hen's.
The tom's I could have shot this morning were both 2 year olds.

Here's camp.[attachment=3:37pstmte]41209 002.jpg[/attachment:37pstmte][attachment=2:37pstmte]41209 003.jpg[/attachment:37pstmte]

Here's a hen I had right in my lap.[attachment=1:37pstmte]41209 006.jpg[/attachment:37pstmte]

And here's how the truck looked after coming out this morning.[attachment=0:37pstmte]41209 010.jpg[/attachment:37pstmte]

How about it,,,,,Anyone pull the trigger?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I rolled a big snake eyes down in Oklahoma, the turkeys just weren't using the places I had access on. This was one of the worst opening weeks in memory, real wild weather changes really put the damper on the mating activity and overall movement of the turkeys along with making for tough hunting conditions.

I lost 2 days of hunting to the wildfires (we helped friends move out their livestock and hay before they burned up). I went hunting one morning when it was 24 degrees, and a couple of days when the wind was blowing 25 to 40 MPH gusts, that kind of makes it hard to locate them. :lol: 

I only saw 2 turkeys total (both hens), and they walking along the side of the highway.
I talked to a lot of other hunters around there; I wasn't the only one having a tough hunt. 

Good news- it rained over 2 inches yesterday and last night, should really help out with the wildfires.

Bad news-I most likely won't make it back down there this spring to hunt, so no tom for me.

Guess that's why it's called turkey hunting and not turkey shooting. :wink:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing for yet but I did see a lot of good toms strutting and did see a guy shoot one with his bow after it came into his decoys and humped one of the hen decoys. I have quite the story to tell but it will have to wait for now.


----------



## PepperMarsh (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry to hijack, but what brand tent is that, and how do you like it?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Pepper , It's a cabin Tent, I'll have to PM you with the brand name because it's still
set up on the mountain. It's very good tough, it rained for 18 hour's this weekend
and never leaked, I use Springbar tent's as well, they hold up in the snow better.

Ridge, I got to here this story, If you have to PM me. Or if your going to post it
anyway, Ill wait.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I filled my boulder tag sunday, snowed six inches friday night and four inches saturday night every bit was melted and the roads were dry when I drove out last night at seven. I will post a pic when I get home from work later this afternoon.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I took my son on his first turkey hunt this morning across the street from my house here in Virginia. My buddy called in three jakes. I decided one was going down.  1 down 2 more tags still available.[attachment=0:w7535n6o]IMAG0009-1.jpg[/attachment:w7535n6o]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice gobbler there. goofy elk sounds like you ahd a great time. good luck the rest of the hunt.


----------

